# OnStar 2G upgrade to 4G



## krazy17 (Jul 19, 2014)

HELP!
I received an email from OnStar that i need to upgrade my hardware from 2g to 4g, and that they will cover the costs. BUT, they have a disclosure that if you have any aftermarket hardware, there can be issues afterwards, and that you will be held reliable for any costs associated with fixing it, or uninstalling the upgrade should it not work. My problem is that i do have an aftermarket sub, amp, and LC2I audio converter, and i want to be sure that this will continue to work if i go ahead with the installation. Can anyone comment on this? Has anyone who has had the upgrade experienced any issues, or know what is involved with the new upgrade? i dont think it should harm anything. 

Thanks


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

krazy17 said:


> HELP!
> I received an email from OnStar that i need to upgrade my hardware from 2g to 4g, and that they will cover the costs. BUT, they have a disclosure that if you have any aftermarket hardware, there can be issues afterwards, and that you will be held reliable for any costs associated with fixing it, or uninstalling the upgrade should it not work. My problem is that i do have an aftermarket sub, amp, and LC2I audio converter, and i want to be sure that this will continue to work if i go ahead with the installation. Can anyone comment on this? Has anyone who has had the upgrade experienced any issues, or know what is involved with the new upgrade? i dont think it should harm anything.
> 
> Thanks


I had this upgrade on my 2014 Cruze Diesel and there were no issues. I can't imagine why there would be any problems installing it when you have only modified the sound system. The update doesn't involve anything other than the network connectivity from what I understand. There is a small computer upgrade that needs to be run, but again, I don't believe that affects the sound. I think you still have plenty of time to take advantage of the free upgrade from OnStar, so I would hold off on ordering it for now and go and check with your dealership and they may be able to give you a better idea.


----------



## krazy17 (Jul 19, 2014)

Thank you for the response! do you have any aftermarket hardware installed or no? As you mentioned, im sure the upgrade is nothing major, and i cant see it affecting anything. The only concern i really have is if they need to play with wires that go into the main head unit, because i have an audio converter that is wired in behind it now.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

krazy17 said:


> Thank you for the response! do you have any aftermarket hardware installed or no? As you mentioned, im sure the upgrade is nothing major, and i cant see it affecting anything. The only concern i really have is if they need to play with wires that go into the main head unit, because i have an audio converter that is wired in behind it now.


I have no aftermarket hardware or any sort of extra hardware of that type installed. I believe they swap out the old 2G unit for the new 4G unit, which is its own contained unit. If this is the case, it will have its own wires that plug directly into the new one. I've looked back in the area where the unit sits, and this appears to be the case. Think of it as taking out an old battery and putting in a new one.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I think the warning about aftermarket stuff is aimed at those who have put in a aftermarket head unit. Without the right adapters, you're not going to be able to have a conversation with the OnStar operator as I believe the OnStar audio goes though the stereo.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

The free upgrade is only available until December 31. 

It requires a module replacement and software update. The module is under the passenger side dash in the Cruze. 

Theres another thread on this.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Here it is:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/131274-gm-changing-my-2g-4g-onstar.html


----------

